# Orchestral transitions in FL Studio?



## mll (Feb 3, 2018)

How do you make those transitions, dynamics, orchestration flow, or however you call it, I am not good with words on English for it.
Anyway I talk about in between chords transitions, that in my case sound nice on ends, but somehow between end and start like its too obvious, not flowing, no that orchestration feel, but rather the feeling is like its not dynamics automation but volume control.

I don't know is problem on my side by not doing it corectly or FL Studio problem with automation moving modwheel.

Automation is between 25% and 80% in FL Studio.

Does this maybe occurs coz I am forcing same automation for many instruments in orchestration, and not all should be with same or similar dynamics, or what?

Hope someone understand what I am trying to say and ask, and hope he helps me to realize orchestration transitions, dynamics, and song flow in orchestration to give that feeling.
View attachment 102536


Short mp3 attached.

Please elaborate about it, thanks in advance.


----------

